# Blood Pressure and TRT -  Results



## RedLang (Feb 16, 2013)

Posting up some blood pressure results. These are my own Post TRT results.

TRT started roughly in April last year and i have been taking my blood pressure from before and up until now. I cannot contribute the results totally on TRT, as my diet, weightloss, and even psychological health have changed significantly since then. But the 'rolling' effect of TRT has been a major contribution to all of the above.

I did take blood pressure results twice a month, but will post only the one to save time. They were taken just before bedtime. The results may not be totally accurate over shorter periods, but the overall results do show a uniform decline.

The results in June reflect my blood pressure for most of the time before TRT. I was not even aware that it was this high because previous to my health issues i never really even bothered to see what the numbers were. I just asked the Dr does it look alright and his reply was always "For your age yes it is fine".

June
Systolic - 151
Diastolic - 89
Resting HR - 75

July
Systolic - 147
Diastolic - 85
Resting HR - 75

August
Systolic - 144
Diastolic - 78
Resting HR - 75

September
Systolic - 140
Diastolic - 79
Resting HR - 79

October
Systolic - 138
Diastolic - 88 
Resting HR - 72

November
Systolic - 131
Diastolic - 75
Resting HR - 70

December
Systolic - 132
Diastolic - 69
Resting HR - 68

January
Systolic - 126
Diastolic - 68
Resting HR - 62

February
Systolic - 118
Diastolic - 62
Resting HR - 55

Also have blood glucose levels, and 2 polysomnograms, one from 2 years ago another last year and one this coming week. I will post up these results too if there is any noticeable difference. This will be another post brothers.

Red


----------



## DF (Feb 16, 2013)

Great results brother!  Very nice to see that BP come down.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 16, 2013)

thats great thats its coming down!  Mines when i started TRT has gone up slightly......  Infact you are the first person i have ever seen that your pressure has gone down, Thats AWESOME!!!


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 17, 2013)

looks good brother.. how are your bloodwork numbers?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like you are heading in the right direction!

The biggest thing that I commend you for doing and noting is that TRT itself is not going to be a "magic bullet."

You've combined the essential elements of TRT, improved diet, and weight loss, along with exercise to make a positive impact on our overall health and well-being.

This is a big, big, "must do" for TRT guys and a lot of them swing and miss on the other factors when it comes to TRT.

Out of curiosity, how much weight did you lose? I am betting it is very significant to cause such a dramatic shift in your resting heat rate.

At 20 point resting heart rate drop and one that puts you in the lower 50's is not seen very often. 

Have you had a VO2 Max test done? I ask because I'd be interested to see what type of improvements you've seen in that metric.


----------



## RedLang (Feb 17, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> looks good brother.. how are your bloodwork numbers?


Bloodwork seems good. Total wa ls sitting at 1200 last time it was taken, but have reduced dosage to 100mg every 5 days from 125g in attempt to get around 800-1000. Bloodwork was taken this weekend to see where im at, should have results by Wednesday at the latest. 
One thing ive also found is i may be estrogen sensitive. I am currently taking .5mg adex on the same schedule as test and my estro is still 45-55. Dont really want to increase adex too much. Still thinking about my approach to this at this point.

Cash i have lost 20kg (44lbs) and significantly increased my cardio intensity to help conditioning with my lifts. I have posted before and after pics in the new members section. There was definately a large improvement.
As you mentioned, my resting heart rate is excellent. I consistantly sit below 55, usually around 51-52. I havent had the chance to check v02 but would be interested in the results


----------



## BigFella (Feb 18, 2013)

Superb results, RedLang.

Cashout, i think that in a way T has been the magic bullet here, because it fixed the psychological aspects that were preventing progress. Once that was done all it required was dedication and hard work - but the T was the necessary precursor.

I'm playing with semantics, but too often T isn't given the credit it deserves.

I've been tracking Red for a while - very pleased you've stopped merely lurking, mate!


----------



## BigFella (Feb 19, 2013)

And following Cashout's comment, Red: I'd like to see VO2 max result too!


----------



## juuced (Feb 19, 2013)

Red- did you take any supplements to help with BP?

I am currently taking garlic, cyane pepper, CoQ10, Hawthorne root, omega3 fish oil, vit D3 to help lower blood pressure.


----------



## RedLang (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks BF! I would love to but getting access to one here is quite expensive last time i checked.

Juuced - Supplements i use are zinc, magnesium and vitamin C. I also use garlic a lot in my cooking.
I think its a combination of factors that have decreased my BP. My diet now is absolutely excellent. My endurance has significantly increased due to lifting but moreso the extra HIiT and cardio. I also ensure that my sleep is always 8 hours.


----------

